# You know you're a 40k addict when...



## Cowpie (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm surprised we don't have anything like this yet, so I'm starting it. If I somehow forgot something, please direct my ignorant mind to the correct thread...

You know you're a 40k addict when...


...you make up your own chapter, with complete fluff and special rules.
...you still remember Squats, Zoats, Sensei, Genestealer Cults, and Beastmen.
...you still PLAY Squats, Zoats, Sensei, Genestealer Cults, and Beastmen. (I'm guilty as charged here)
...you get kicked out of tournaments for trying to play Squats, Zoats, Sensei, Genestealer Cults, and Beastmen.
...you love your army more than you love your spouse.
...you see one of the Terminator movies and get very disappointed when you see that Ah-nhuld does not play a Space Marine.
...you own mint condition copies of Space Hulk, Gorkamorka, Space Marine, or Rogue Trader.
...you own mint condition copies of all of the above.
...you go to a tournament and your opponent forfeits at the sight of your huge army.

And yes, you can add to the list.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

you have over 7000 pts of necrons.......


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

have a space marine on your desk/computer


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

You can argue about plastic spacemen
at length


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

*Resets the bloody squat counter...*

You decide it'd be a good idea to build an entire Chapter of Space Marines...I'm up to five Companies now...


----------



## It.happens (Dec 8, 2008)

...you and a friend are trying to open up a gaming store...

...even when you are at work all you can think about is 40k...

...the majority of the literature in your house is GW realated...


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

- when the school gives you a book voucher and you immediately think a new 40k s in order
- when people on a text based mmo stop talking to you because your too much of a nerd when you mention 40k


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> have a space marine on your desk/computer


...at work.


:grin:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

either...

- when you post an answer to this thread?
- you actually consider this question
- when you cant help digging someones own army, comparing it to your own?


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

When you daydream about playing 40k... while taking your American Politics final.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

when you're driving with your wife and you talk about the religious philosophies of the Horus Heresy and compare them to real life.. which isn't too absurd in itself, but your wife doesn't give a shit in the least!!!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

You know your a 40K addict when your will reads:

To my beloved wife I leave my Witchhunters Army.

To my son I leave my Space Marines.

To my Daughter I leave my Sisters Of Battle.

Either that or inheritance tax resulting in the Government taking away your Orks.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Sadly i can aggree to most of these
Gamestore open? done
Models on desk at work?, done
Love army more than spouse? She doesn't have the faith in the emperor that my marines do.
And a few others too.
On top of that, my brother is about to remove the honda badge from the petrol tank of my black motorbike and paint the ravenwing symbol and i am seriously thinking about the dark angels badge (if i can find a cool enough variant) tattoo!
Oh and even my other GW playing mates think i am a nerd!


----------



## Ahala (Dec 12, 2008)

You know your a 40k addict when you and a bunch of mates are watching alien vs predator, while they are all yelling go alien go! you are yelling go Tyranids go!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

When you start planning armies that you're going to make in February.

When you start planning armies that you're going to make in January.

When instead of 'Zerg Rush!' you say 'Nid Rush!', and instead of 'Zerglings' you say 'Nidlings'.

P.S. we have had this before in a "You know you lpay too much Warhammer when..." thread.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

When you work ridiculously long shifts simply to buy that nice new dreadnought.


----------



## Ahala (Dec 12, 2008)

When you show up at a tournament in a realistic costume of the army you are playing.

When you get hit in the nuts and you yell out 'MY NIDS'!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

When you get hit anywhere and you yell out "I failed my Armour Save!".


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

You own a shrine of the Emperor
Go to a doctors office and request a geneseed
Constantly quote lines from the 40k universe (i've got this one bookmarked)
You have given all your models a name and detailed background
You daydream about sisters of battle
Own several backbanners
You have to choose which backbanner you are going to were today
You spend your life working on a time machine to take you into 40k
Follow the path of chaos (choose the god and customs of your choice)

Thought for the day: Success is measured in blood; yours or your enemy's.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

When you randomly design a 16,000 point army of Khorne Daemons, designed so that the number 8 is included MANY times, wven though you won't ever get it, but still plan it just in case


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

When you figure out how many points the entire Chapter of Ultramarines would be with your choices of options (I'm guilty of this - 48,834 pts for me).


----------



## Tau_Empire_Rising (Nov 17, 2008)

when you spend 2 hours a day writing army lists
when after a game you give a fully detailed battle report to friends who dont play the game
when you start thinking of which army to start next before you complete your current one


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

When you get hit by a car and try to toss a shaken bottle of soda in the sun roof and say you passed your tank shock test

When you sharpie a big =I= on your head and run around the neighborhood with a can of hairspray and a lighter screaming "burn the heretic!"


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

-When you have writen more codex's than you own
-When you try to build an entire regiment of imperial guard (Think about it, that's like 10000 men) (WIP :biggrin
-When you spend 8 hours or more on this website in one sitting
-When you build custom models even though they are imposible to field legaly (Catachan heavy weapons team with a multilaser and a HSO with a bolter in each hand and a power weapon on his back come to mind)
-When you buy vostryans, despite the fact that they cost the same as 20 cadians for 10 with no options on what the squad has
-When snow boarding, a nagging fealing at the back of your mind chews at you because what you are doing because it dosent relate to warhammer

All of these aply to me


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

...when you start planning a new army even though you only have one squad in you currents army

...you have 3000 points of ork boyz with no upgrades at all
...you paint 3000 points of grots with no upgrades (or runtherds) (about 1000 of the f**kers

...you make a massive stompa squad of about 30,000 points from card board because you spent all you money on boyz grots and paint

...you descide the you will turn a lawn mower into a massive landraider
and lastly 

... you call you warbosses (4 of them) dave, steve, bob and dick!
all of the above is my LIFE!!!!!


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

.......You get your Mrs. in to the hobby.

.......She beats you at a tournament.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

koppo said:


> .......She beats you at a tournament.


That means you're NOT addicted ENOUGH!!! :angry:

Get to it!!!


----------



## Kevko (Oct 9, 2008)

This has happened to me....

walked into a store and layed out my army to play and everyone stares at them, "woah...I've never seen those before" then the store owner comes by and says, "that's cause those models were made before you were born!"


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

When your own family curses your 'nid collection (for them 'nids mean all four armies, terrain, board...everything), and you plan your time off around building and painting even more!

Oh yeah almost forgot... planning to buy another house more condusive to gaming!


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

When you're relieved that your girlfriend has dumped you, because now you have more time and money for little plastic dudes.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

When you plan the army you're going to collect next after the one your currently doing....... and the one after that...... and the one after that........ and the one after that......... and so on. :grin:


----------



## Johnathanswift (Sep 30, 2008)

You own a shrine to the emperor, and visit it faithfully every day...:grin:


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

when you walk into an antique store and find a 15 year old copy of white dwarf and you immediatly buy it just to look at the pretty pictures and see wat its like back in the day


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

When you have gone through every feesable 40k army just because you like little plastic toys...(guilty) 

You try and get your girlfriend into the hoby even though she has countlessly told you how much she hates it (also guilty)


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

When you move into a new place and one of the first things you do is deploy your gaming table and then arrange the rest of your furniture in what space remains.

When a friend makes a reference about something sci-fi or fantasy related and you immediately start talking about warhammer.

When you cant stop yourself ranting about plastic spacemen despite the fact that you know it is ruining your chances with an attractive girl.

When you realize that you have missed a large segment of a movie because you have been studying their clothing and skintone and thinking what paints were used to achieve that look. (that happened to me yesterday. When I came to all I said was "Wow")


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

when you refinish the basement with apocalypse in mind...

Guilty as charged


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

when you cash in your change pot and get £21.50 you buy £6.50 worth of petrol and a new codex :grin:

oh so guilty


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

When you read thru all 4 pages of this thread.:grin:

When you finally get around to clearing out your bitz boxes by selling old stuff on ebay only to realize you are buying even more new stuff with the "profits". Currently $1655 and counting. Who knew people would pay $8-12 EACH for 1e Jump Packs?


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Sanguinary Dan said:


> When you read thru all 4 pages of this thread.:grin:
> 
> When you finally get around to clearing out your bitz boxes by selling old stuff on ebay only to realize you are buying even more new stuff with the "profits". Currently $1655 and counting. Who knew people would pay $8-12 EACH for 1e Jump Packs?


Quite impressive.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

when your told your going on holidays to brisbane you make the following demands
- all my 40k gear is coming
- we ARE going to games workshop
- i AM going to have a battle

also put $250 on debit card just for 40k gear over that trip


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

... When your son Draws on his cast to look like a power fist. and when you play wrestle you think to yourself 'WTF he is suppose to strike last in CC"...

Sons Cast:









Chaosftw


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

When you get in a car accident, you ask the other guy what his front armor value is, and you measure the distance your car moved.

You always walk in small steps of 6 inches.

You reach for your bolt pistol. . . then you realize you don't have one (yet).

You call skateboarders eldar.

Upon seeing a vicious dog, you fail your morale test and run away screaming.

When someone asks you what car you have you tell them you own a baneblade.

You get arrested because you started praying to Slaanesh on the bus in your own special way

you have more armies than friends

When buying a computer you check for the Machine Cult seal of the Omnissiah, and upon discovering it is not there, rant and rave until they draw on a gear with a skull in the middle.

If you call people heretics on a daily basis...

If your car is painted to match your chapter markings, and has a las-cannon mounted on top.

you think the Terminator is a 40k-based movie...

you paint your car red because you think it'll make it go faster

You call spraying your home for roaches exterminatus.

You don't know that the Smurfs really aren't the Ultramarines and Papa Smurf is not Marneus Calgar/Robute Guilliman.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

....you have accounts on 9 different major forums about 40k?
....you are working on an armoured battlegroup that numbers 60+ tanks?
....you look at houses you want to buy considering having space for a gaming table, model and terrain storage and workspace to build and paint even more models?
....you would give up almost anything in your life to keep your 40k hobby? (Sorry but racing and a certain someone are far more important.)
....you design models from scratch at the same scale level as the company that does GWs extra large scale stuff? (Forgeworld)


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Become an engineer just so you can usher in 40k technowledgy
You sculpt life-size models of space marines to guard your house
Become an insane scientest top make servitors and servo skulls (givin willingly)
Become convinced that your boss is a heretic because he cancled lunch break
Go up to a church and confess that your flamer missed the heretic magician


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

When you defy the missus by buying your 1 one year old son his first 5 man squad of marines.

and i quote 

"im not having another f ***some text missing*** ing geek in this house..."

also eyeing up the dancing dog toy and wondering if i can convert the under structure into some kind of ork stompa... hmmmm


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

i'm guilty to this : When you are reading your codex in class :biggrin:


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

you know your a 40k addict when - your watching a christmas specail, and PRAYING thats a CSM will drop in and cut down every single member of the childrens choire just to be rid of their insesiant noise!


----------

